# 1950's Western Accesories For Tricycle.



## Bikermaniac (May 2, 2016)

Selling the horse head and the saddle. NOS in box. Box. Box is tore. Horse head has a small crack in the bottom. Rare accessories form the 1950s, seldom seen. $170 shipped.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 2, 2016)

I'm confused Bikermaniac. You've taken one of my photos from my one of my websites, and presented it as your own, to represent an item you claim to have for sale. 
But this photo is of my Texas Bronc, not yours, and mine is definitely not for sale.
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1953-garton-cowboy-sidewalk-bike-texas-bronc/
Let's assume that, as you're a cabe member, that this is not a scam, and you really do have a similar one. Don't you think it would be more sensible to take a photo of your own, rather than use someone else's? - especially as you do not even mention it is not the one actually for sale!
I've spent the past 8 years creating the world's primary database for vintage bicycles. I do not charge anyone to access the information. I do it for the love of the hobby. Bear in mind that, unlike thecabe, I do not have hundreds of members to contribute information and pictures. Just me on my own, working very long hours, with photos of items I own (or have bought and sold). I've used journalistic, photographic, artistic and design skills to do this. Nobody has permission to use my photos for commercial purposes. And if someone does want to use one for any other reason, they ask first. It is a common courtesy to credit me as the originator, with a hyperlink to the source material.
I don't know if you have creative skills? - but imagine if you wrote something interesting, took a cool photo, drew a great picture, did some great vehicle restoration work, but someone else got hold of it and passed it off as their own? How would you feel?
This is hardly a good photo, it's a composite I've used for illustrating two separate items I own until I get time to photograph them together. But I'm sure you are intelligent enough to understand the point I'm making. If you want to use someone else's photo, 1. ask permission, 2. credit the source, and - 3. so there is no misunderstanding, never use someone else's photo to represent an item you have for sale
Colin


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 2, 2016)

Upss sorry, wrong photo. Typo mistake, my bad. This is the good one and it's for sale. I have your phot as a reference next to mine ans just mixed 'em up because of the hurry. Sorry again.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 4, 2016)

Sold. awaiting payment.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 10, 2016)

Sold, thanks Colin.


----------

